# tie bolts



## Bon Jovi fan

Hola, ¿Alguien me puede ayudar con la traducción al español de tie bolts, por favor? Se trata de la estructura de un rotor axial. Gracias

¿Pueden ser pernos de sujeción?


----------



## steemic

Nunca he escuchado de "tie bolts" sino "tie rod ends", supongo que es la misma cosa.  *tie rod ends = tirantes *

!Un saludo y también al bon jovi que es de mi estado!


----------



## Gregory MD

Te advierto que la maquinaria no es mi fuerte (para que después ni digan que invento), pero se me hace que sí, que es un *perno de sujeción*. Espero que algún entendido lo confirme o desmienta.


----------



## Keepitclean

Apreciado fan de Bon Jovi:

Gregory  MD tiene la respuesta correcta. Y si, existen no sólo tie rods y tie bolts, también tie bars, todos términos referidos a pernos de sujeción, que se usan en estructuras de múltiples aplicaciones.

Saludos

Keep it clean


----------



## Vampiro

"Pernos de fijación", es otra posibilidad (yo diría que un pelín más técnica)
Saludos.
_


----------



## Bon Jovi fan

Gracias a todos


----------



## abeltio

Si es, por ejemplo, para el rotor axial del compresor de una turbina a gas en castellano también se usa así:

pernos (*tie-bolts*)

especialmente si es para una lista de partes, porque la descripción en inglés es la que hace falta para pedir las partes


----------



## ferleguidoor

Vampiro said:


> "Pernos de fijación", es otra posibilidad (yo diría que un pelín más técnica)
> Saludos.
> _



Ell punto en el contrato que habla sobre "Ties" deberia llamarse "Ataduras"? o "Fijación"... lo q respecta a soldadura de puntos cosas por el estilo:

Asi:
2.1 Ties.  It shall not be required to unnecessarily tie rebar when not indicated in the plans and without the authorization of COR.  

Gracias Vampi


----------



## Vampiro

No entiendo muy bien la pregunta, pero "fijación" parece ser el término que buscas.

(¿Ataduras? ... ¿de dónde lo sacaste?)

Saludos.
_


----------



## Gregory MD

Vampiro, entiendo que el* tie rebar *es es la amarra o nudo que hace el enfierrador para unir las barras estructurales en la obra gruesa de una construcción, ¿verdad? entonces, la pregunta de fer sería si esa amarra/atadura/nudo [que en inglés es tie rebar]en castellano es fijación, u otra cosa como las que menciono... Tengo la misma duda.

Imagino que "ataduras" sale de traducción directa de *to tie* = atar / amarrar


----------



## Vampiro

Gregory MD said:


> Vampiro, entiendo que el* tie rebar *es es la amarra o nudo que hace el enfierrador para unir las barras estructurales en la obra gruesa de una construcción, ¿verdad? entonces, la pregunta de fer sería si esa amarra/atadura/nudo [que en inglés es tie rebar]en castellano es fijación, u otra cosa como las que menciono... Tengo la misma duda.
> 
> Imagino que "ataduras" sale de traducción directa de *to tie* = atar / amarrar


 
Sí eso es bastante obvio.
Lo que yo no entiendo es cómo pasamos de hablar de pernos de fijación a soldadura de puntos y finalmente a una simple amarra con un alambre, como si fuesen cosas que tienen alguna relación entre sí...
Hay algo raro en este hilo.

_


----------



## marisachem

Buenas, en mi caso estoy leyendo sobre celdas de ombustible y me mencionan tie bolts como parte de la estructura de las mismas, será que se refieren como a la unión de todas las celdas en una pila y que existe algún tipo de "tie bolt" que las une a todas ellas?
¿Cómo se referirían a esta palabra en español?


----------

